

Pay $3000 to pitch some angels - swederik
http://www.k4-dealroom.com/index.html

======
chrisbennet
Leeches.

[http://calacanis.com/2009/10/09/why-startups-shouldnt-
have-t...](http://calacanis.com/2009/10/09/why-startups-shouldnt-have-to-pay-
to-pitch-angel-investors/)

